# "Makes sense"



## dissipatingdawn

Cum se spune "makes sense" în limba română? As in "that makes sense" or "it does not make sense to me". I could only find a translation from Google Translate, which isn't exactly the most reliable source.


----------



## farscape

It's very difficult to give you a translation when we don't know the context. Please chose a few examples to show how you'd like to use the expression - as the forum rules call for - and we'll take it from there.

farscape - moderator


----------



## irinet

In an informal attempt, I could give you a translation like "Așa mai vii de-acasă" for 'that makes sense' . But as Farscape very well suggested, we need a context to give you an accurate translation for what you are looking for.


----------



## dissipatingdawn

Sorry, I didn't mean to disrespect the rules. Is this sufficient? 
A friend is explaining something. You want to acknowledge that you understand them by saying "That makes sense". 
I'm sorry if this is still unclear—please have patience with my ignorance (and help fix it).


----------



## farscape

Still the field of options is too broad... You could use:

Am înțeles/Acum am înțeles/priceput -> Got it/ Now I got it
or
Acum mai vin de-acasă/(Gata) m-am prins

Idea are sens numai dacă... -> The idea makes sense only if...

Q: ... Deci ce zici? -> ...So what do you think?
A: Cred că ai dreptate -> (I think you're right) Makes sense

And I can keep going 

f.


----------



## dissipatingdawn

farscape said:


> Still the field of options is too broad... You could use:
> 
> Am înțeles/Acum am înțeles/priceput -> Got it/ Now I got it
> or
> Acum mai vin de-acasă/(Gata) m-am prins
> 
> Idea are sens numai dacă... -> The idea makes sense only if...
> 
> Q: ... Deci ce zici? -> ...So what do you think?
> A: Cred că ai dreptate -> (I think you're right) Makes sense
> 
> And I can keep going
> 
> f.



Thank you that's great!


----------

